

Rust (a new systems lang from Mozilla) FAQ - jashkenas
http://wiki.github.com/graydon/rust/language-faq

======
mhd
It's missing the big "Why?" question. I can definitely see why a company like
Google would try to create a new systems language, but Mozilla? Its code is
already a convoluted mess of old-fashioned C++ code plus even more convoluted
XML (last time I looked), rewriting that would be a ginormous project.

So is it more "from some people affiliated with Mozilla" or are they trying to
write some new low-level stuff (servers, OS, JavaScript interpreters?)

~~~
starkfist
It's the latter. Some mozilla people in their spare time. Now is a labs
project.

